#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Γεωδαιτικός Σταθμός Pentax w-825nx - ΠΩΛΗΘΗΚΕ

## martza

Γεωδαιτικός σταθμος Pentax, σε άριστη κατάσταση ελάχιστα χρησιμοποιημένος, μαζί με το λογισμικό SURV-CE, τρίποδα και κατάφωτο.

Δεκτός κάθε έλεγχος, 
τιμή 2.500 euro με ΦΠΑ


email: martzaklisd@hotmail.com

*— ΠΩΛΗΘΗΚΕ —*

----------

